# In What Ways Has GM Remy A. Presas Inspired You?



## Guro Harold (May 10, 2006)

In what ways had GM Remy A. Pesas inspired you and in what ways do you see his influence today?


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 10, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> In what ways had GM Remy A. Pesas inspired you and in what ways do you see his influence today?


 

When I get home tonight I will review the exact quotes from one of is books and then make comments on how it has effected me and my life.


----------



## stickarts (May 10, 2006)

Although I was already strongly considering opening my own school back in the early 90's, Prof. helped me not only with advice, but with lots of positive encouragement.
We did open, and we are still going strong 13 years later, partly because of his help.

He also encouraged me to slow everything down when i was first learning techniques instead of rushing through them like I had been doing. I learned much faster this way.

We had enough discussions, and i remember enough of his advice and comments, that often times when i run into obstacles today, I can recall something he said to me in the past that i can apply now to get through whatever I may be facing. Most of the advice he ever gave me turned out to be very good advise.

His spirit is still in my school during every Modern Arnis class!


----------

